# Calling all orchid identifiers!



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys! I bought an orchid today at home depot and it did not have a tag. I am not sure what kind it is. 

It shares the kind of monopodial growth as a cymbidium. The leaves are monocotally viened....the viens make deep ribs in the spear shaped leaves. It has a nice medium green color.

It has a bloom spike that has started out of the bottom of the base of the psuedobulb. The stem is thick and straight...around 10 to 11 inches. On the very top of the stem there is a cluster of minature flowers. They are bright fuscia in color and all crowded together. They have a dramatically arched anther cap/pollen holder. And they smell oh so good! Like grape or fruit gum! The lip is yellow and then purple. 

I am going to call the seller tomorrow but I think they are wholesale and there will be many hoops to jump through to find the grower. A company called Green Leaf Nursery, Inc. in homestead florida.

Thanks for the read and hope someone can point me in the right direction.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 26, 2007)

Cymbidium sinese maybe?

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

Without photos of blooms we've not got too much to go on, I'm afraid!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 27, 2007)

*Mystery Orchid*

Here are the pictures of my mystery orchid.
:rollhappy:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 27, 2007)

Spathoglotis plicata or hybrid...maybe


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey! How about Spathoglottis deplanchei or Deplanche's Spathoglottis.

I think that is it! Thanks! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 27, 2007)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> Hey! How about Spathoglottis deplanchei or Deplanche's Spathoglottis.



Orchidspecies.com says deplanchei is a synonym of plicata.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 28, 2007)

to my knowledge, spathoglottis plicata has no smell...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm...uh oh. This flower smells like grape bubble gum. Hmm......does anyone know if it is a possible spathoglottis with a smell? They look almost identical. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2007)

Minor correction, cymbidiums are not 'monopodial'. If the spelling is correct, they are sympodial. Vandaceous orchids are monopodial.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh my.....how embarrassing! Sorry for the mixup on the termonology. I can't believe I did that.

Yes, they are sympodial and not monopodial. Thank you for catching my mistake! 

heheh....must remember to concentrate more when posting! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------

